# firefox-3.6.x crash on start



## volodymyr (Jul 6, 2010)

firefox-3.6.2,1, firefox-3.6.4,1 crash from 10-15 sec on work. Crash with out add-on and profile (for test start with -ProfileManager -safe-mode).


```
%firefox3
*** Registering components in: xpconnect
*** Registering components in: nsUCvMathModule
*** Registering components in: nsUConvModule
*** Registering components in: nsI18nModule
*** Registering components in: nsChardetModule
*** Registering components in: nsUniversalCharDetModule
*** Registering components in: necko
*** Registering components in: nsCookieModule
*** Registering components in: nsPermissionsModule
*** Registering components in: nsAuthModule
*** Registering components in: nsJarModule
*** Registering components in: ZipWriterModule
*** Registering components in: nsPrefModule
*** Registering components in: nsSecurityManagerModule
*** Registering components in: nsRDFModule
*** Registering components in: nsXPIntlModule
*** Registering components in: nsWindowDataSourceModule
*** Registering components in: nsParserModule
*** Registering components in: nsGfxModule
*** Registering components in: nsWidgetGtk2Module
*** Registering components in: nsImageLib2Module
*** Registering components in: nsPluginModule
*** Registering components in: nsLayoutModule
*** Registering components in: docshell_provider
*** Registering components in: embedcomponents
*** Registering components in: Browser_Embedding_Module
*** Registering components in: nsAccessibilityModule
*** Registering components in: appshell
*** Registering components in: nsTransactionManagerModule
*** Registering components in: nsComposerModule
*** Registering components in: nsChromeModule
*** Registering components in: application
*** Registering components in: nsFindComponent
*** Registering components in: Apprunner
*** Registering components in: CommandLineModule
*** Registering components in: nsFileViewModule
*** Registering components in: mozStorageModule
*** Registering components in: nsPlacesModule
*** Registering components in: tkAutoCompleteModule
*** Registering components in: satchel
*** Registering components in: PKI
*** Registering components in: nsToolkitCompsModule
*** Registering components in: RemoteServiceModule
*** Registering components in: nsSoftwareUpdate
*** Registering components in: JavaScript_Debugger
*** Registering components in: BOOT
*** Registering components in: NSS
*** Registering components in: nsSystemPrefModule
*** Registering components in: nsAutoConfigModule
*** Registering components in: mozSpellCheckerModule
*** Registering components in: nsUnixProxyModule
*** Registering components in: jsctypes
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x80004005: file nsXREDirProvider.cpp, line 1245
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b45d8, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b4570 == 1
pldhash: for the table at address 0x895d448, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOMWINDOW == 1 (0x813ee50) [serial = 1] [outer = 0x0]
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b4ba8, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b4b40 == 2
++DOMWINDOW == 2 (0x813f3c0) [serial = 2] [outer = 0x0]
++DOMWINDOW == 3 (0x813f590) [serial = 3] [outer = 0x813f390]
++DOMWINDOW == 4 (0x813fea0) [serial = 4] [outer = 0x813ee20]
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b5b28, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b5ac0 == 3
++DOMWINDOW == 5 (0x81407b0) [serial = 5] [outer = 0x0]
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b5d18, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b5cb0 == 4
++DOMWINDOW == 6 (0x8140980) [serial = 6] [outer = 0x0]
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b6c98, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b6c30 == 5
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_TRUE(browserChrome) failed: file nsDocShell.cpp, line 9897
WARNING: Something wrong when creating the docshell for a frameloader!: file nsFrameLoader.cpp, line 912
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x80004005: file nsFrameLoader.cpp, line 936
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x80004005: file nsFrameLoader.cpp, line 193
pldhash: for the table at address 0x85b7078, the given entrySize of 48 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
++DOCSHELL 0x85b7010 == 6
++DOMWINDOW == 7 (0x8349f70) [serial = 7] [outer = 0x0]
WARNING: Subdocument container has no frame: file nsDocumentViewer.cpp, line 2383
++DOMWINDOW == 8 (0x8142f90) [serial = 8] [outer = 0x8140780]
WARNING: Subdocument container has no frame: file nsDocumentViewer.cpp, line 2383
++DOMWINDOW == 9 (0x8143160) [serial = 9] [outer = 0x8140950]
++DOMWINDOW == 10 (0x834b630) [serial = 10] [outer = 0x8349f40]
Xinerama superpowers activated for 2 screens!
++DOMWINDOW == 11 (0x834bd30) [serial = 11] [outer = 0x8349f40]
pldhash: for the table at address 0x9061b98, the given entrySize of 52 probably favors chaining over double hashing.
*** loading ISO8601DateUtils
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x8000FFFF: file nsNavBookmarks.cpp, line 2813
Assertion failed: (sqlite3_mutex_held(pCur->pBtree->db->mutex)), function sqlite3BtreeMovetoUnpacked, file sqlite3.c, line 41832.
WARNING: NS_ENSURE_SUCCESS(rv, rv) failed with result 0x8000FFFF: file nsNavBookmarks.cpp, line 2831
Abort trap (core dumped)
```


----------



## zeiz (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you about to install firefox (on what system?) or you're about to file a possible bug?


----------



## volodymyr (Jul 7, 2010)

I am trying to install Firefox 3.6.4,1 on FreeBSD 7.1-STABLE


----------



## zeiz (Jul 8, 2010)

7.1-STABLE ?? (expected 7-STABLE - RELENG_7)
Anyway you may want to try installing firefox 3.6.4,1 from a package found in 7-STABLE repository:

```
# setenv PACKAGESITE [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/Latest/[/url]
# pkg_add -r firefox
```

Nevetheless... maybe it's time to upgrade to at least 7.3-RELEASE or 7-STABLE? 
8.1-RC2 - is just excellent though 8.1-RELEASE is expected in couple of weeks.
Do you have a reason for not upgrading?


----------



## volodymyr (Jul 9, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Do you have a reason for not upgrading?


No.


----------



## zeiz (Jul 9, 2010)

In your current situation latest firefox may have build problems with old userland tools and some shared libraries.
Many people use *freebsd-upgrade* utility. I prefer rebuilding world and kernel from latest sources. 
If you have nothing to loose sometimes it's better to just reinstall from scratch.
The choice is yours


----------

